# Brush Textur



## Microhome (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben,
habt ihr eine Idee wie folgende Textur entstanden sein könnte? Ich mein die "Unreinheiten" sind sicherlich mit Grunge-Brushes o.Ä. gemacht aber wie ist dieser interessante Farbverlauf entstanden?

http://www.theearlynovember.net/Images/topscroller.jpg


Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
m!cro


----------



## famuz (8. Oktober 2007)

1.) Hintergrund fuppeln (fotografierte textur oder brush)
2.) strg+shift+n (neuer layer)
3.) gradient tool auswählen (taste "g")
4.) Gradient anlegen von dunkelrot über braun nach dreck-gelb
5.) gradient (verlauf) über den neuen layer bei gedrückter shift-taste vertikal "ziehen"
6.) layer style (layer pallette) auf "overlay" stellen. ("add" dürfte auch gehen)

voilá.


----------



## Microhome (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo famuz!
Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich hab mitlerweile schon wieder selbst einige Seiten durchforstet und ein wenig rumprobiert und hab nun eine Möglichkeit mit Hilfe des Wolken-Filters und Verläufen gefunden. Funktioniert auch recht gut.


Beste Grüße aus Potsdam,
m!cro


----------

